# Snapping Puppy



## QueenTilly (Jul 7, 2020)

Dear all,

I am back with another post regarding our now 14 weeks vizsla puppy Tilly! She is doing great overall, learning all of the basic commands eagerly and walking better and better on the leash each day.

However, we have one big issue. Whenever she doesn’t want to be held back or doesn’t want to do something we insist she does she snaps at us and starts biting our hands. For example when I try to put her in sit and put on her collar and halter she turns her head and starts biting my hands trying to stop me. It’s similar when we try to open the door and gently hold her chest so she doesn’t follow whoever is leaving.
We are worried that she just doesn’t know her place? We’re not really sure why she does it but it’s so annoying. I want to be able to put her collar on when I want to without being bit. We usually go around it by then using a treat to reward her when she doesn’t bit while putting on the collar or instead of physically touching her calling her with a treat somewhere away from the door.

Does anyone have a similar experience or any advice/tips? I don’t know if this is aggression or just a stubborn puppy but something needs to change. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards!!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i would continue refocus her and reward her for good behavior. instead of holding her down / back, teaching her verbal and hand signal commands to sit or come away from the door when asked, or whatever else obedience commands you intend to teach her. she is still at her mouthy age (and will be for a while) so biting on your hand is most possibly just part of that, she would do the same for siblings if they were to jump on her. she will learn with time that your hand is a good thing, meaning that it is the hand which gives her pets, food, treats, toys etc. but it takes time and practice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think she's just a little zealous, in trying to get her way. It's common for puppies to try to wiggle away, if they want to get to something, or they don't want to do something. Plus they use their mouths for everything.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Sounds to me like a normal puppy. It’s a game, it’s fun! She still needs to learn to bite toys not hands. Fred (16 w/o now) keeps biting my nose and ears if she gets on my lap. She’s also very mouthy in my hands. It’s just so much fun for her. She never intentionally bites too hard, and when I say “ouch” she immediately stops and look at me. Can’t say I enjoy puppy biting but it will pass. Your puppy is a very normal puppy 😉


----------



## QueenTilly (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you all for your comments and advice 😊😊


----------

